# Differences between ISFP and ISFJ?



## BasketCase (May 16, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of reading about the two - trying to determine which I am. I often get typed as ISFP, ISFJ and occasionally INFP.

What would some differences be? I relate to all 3, particularly ISFP and INFP - but ISFP and ISFJ are more likely I think. 

In terms of functions I feel like the ISFP ones are more me but it's hard to tell.

So what would some major differences be? Scenarios...general personality differences etc.

Thank you


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I've read one of your earlier thread and you compromice far too easily to be a Fi dom. (IXFP)

ISFJ seem to fit you just perfectly.
As an ISFJ you would be clued into the familiar and support that with an effort to keep the familiar harmonious.
You would have your own set of reasoning to underpin your model of the world.

If you were an ISFP on the other hand, you would check in with what you thought important
at any one particular time. You would be very clued into the moment and support that
with a knack of spotting patterns in your environment.


----------



## BasketCase (May 16, 2012)

Hmm...it's so confusing -__- 

Thanks for reading the other post btw 

But...hmm...I don't think I compromise easily...it depends on who I'm with I guess? With my parents I'll argue with them forever about something if I consider it important. With my friends, I tend to argue my point if I think people will agree...if not I shrug off their disagreement. With strangers I don't find anything I want to compromise anyway. 

I'm not sure if that paragraph was relevant in any way whatsoever XD

Anything else? I really want to figure this out...and confirm it with myself lol.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

BasketCase said:


> With my parents I'll argue with them forever about something if I consider it important.


What specifically would be important enough to argue about?
Why is that important?
What kind of stuff specifically would be okay to compromice over?
Why is that not important?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

it's quite low to quote yourself, lol, but I'll do it anyways...



Acerbusvenator said:


> Just as an interesting thing
> Could you do this one?
> Big Five Personality Test
> 
> ...


----------



## BasketCase (May 16, 2012)

@hornet mostly things that wouldn't be important to most people. What I wear (I tend to wear more masculine clothing than my parents would like) - I struggle to compromise mostly from a stubbornness perspective. I don't want to change how I dress because I consider it important that I dress how I like. So yeah. Most other things I compromise on I guess. Sometimes. I might want to buy something, my parents will say it's a waste of money...I still buy it. Occasionally I'll ccompromise by buying a cheaper version of it or something but yeah.
@Acerbusvenator I'm about to do it. Will post result soon.


----------



## BasketCase (May 16, 2012)

@_Acerbusvenator_ 
Extroversion||||||||||||50%Orderliness||||||||||38%Emotional Stability||||||||||||46%Accommodation||||||||||36%Inquisitiveness||||||28%

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary.
*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
*Emotional Stability* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive.
*Accommodation* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.
*Inquisitiveness* results were low which suggests you are overly small minded, traditional, and conventional at the expense too often of intellectual curiousity, possibility, and progress.
Your *Global5/SLOAN* type iS RLUEN
Your Primary type is *Noncurious*
(the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)

Well that's weird. Not sure if I answered everything right...it was a weird test XD 

actually...reading through about it it sounds a lot like how I am when I'm alone and in a bad mood . I do get like that often - especially during a school term.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

BasketCase said:


> @_hornet_ mostly things that wouldn't be important to most people. What I wear (I tend to wear more masculine clothing than my parents would like) - I struggle to compromise mostly from a stubbornness perspective. I don't want to change how I dress because I consider it important that I dress how I like. So yeah. Most other things I compromise on I guess. Sometimes. I might want to buy something, my parents will say it's a waste of money...I still buy it. Occasionally I'll ccompromise by buying a cheaper version of it or something but yeah.
> @_Acerbusvenator_ I'm about to do it. Will post result soon.


Good something to work with.
You display Fi in the way you act.

So I would go for IXFP then. 
A nice ISFJ girl would wear what she was told to wear.
Especially if it broke convention.

You don't seem all that Ne to me, you have a more down to earth style.
Using concrete problems of what to wear and buy as problems that can not be compromised.
So I would make a guess at ISFP then.

You should head over to the ISFP subforum and see if it floats your boat.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

BasketCase said:


> @_Acerbusvenator_
> Extroversion||||||||||||50%Orderliness||||||||||38%Emotional Stability||||||||||||46%Accommodation||||||||||36%Inquisitiveness||||||28%
> *Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary.
> *Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
> ...


I think we've found your issue.
You score neither I nor E.


----------



## BasketCase (May 16, 2012)

@hornet - it does seem pretty similar to me. Thanks for the help 
@Acerbusvenator - I am in the middle I guess...because it always depends on my company. But I think I do lean towards I...but it's close. Thanks for your help. I think I'm gonna go ISFP.


----------

